# Shaikh Rashid Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum of Dubai dies



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So expect 2 weeks of mourning.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> So expect 2 weeks of mourning.


Gulf news says 3 days. Not been a good week for UAE


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Condolences.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

?? Any link to the news or is it too recent? I can't seem to find anything online.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/government/shaikh-rashid-dies-of-heart-attack-1.1586338

And if you can't get into Gulf News:

http://7days.ae/mourning-declared-f...shid-bin-mohammed-bin-rashid-al-maktoum/70883


The National hasn't got anything yet.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Very sad news


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

may his soul rest in piece

very sad news


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

When cousins marry?

On a serious note it's a right ****** for business.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

QOFE said:


> Shaikh Rashid dies of heart attack | GulfNews.com
> 
> And if you can't get into Gulf News:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

That's very sad .... 33 years old - way too young.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Innalilahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon...


----------



## Timlandbutsybhoy (Jun 10, 2015)

Three-day mourning period declared after Shaikh Mohammad's son dies at the age of 34.

RIP


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

During the mourning period I noticed a few hotels had all their flags at half mast apart from the Saudi one. Anybody know why?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Made in Sheffield said:


> During the mourning period I noticed a few hotels had all their flags at half mast apart from the Saudi one. Anybody know why?


I noticed that too! I'm very curious to know why.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Found this snippet on wikipedia about the Saudi flag.....
_
The flag is never lowered to half-mast as a sign of mourning, because lowering it would be considered blasphemous.[6] Similarly, the flag of Somaliland is also never at half-mast._


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Found this snippet on wikipedia about the Saudi flag.....
> _
> The flag is never lowered to half-mast as a sign of mourning, because lowering it would be considered blasphemous.[6] Similarly, the flag of Somaliland is also never at half-mast._


I've just found the same thing. Mystery solved


----------

